# GT: Game 66- Clippers @ Hornets 3/21



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Tues Mar 21
5:00 pm
TV: NBATV
</center>


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We(Lakers) need this 1! Go clips!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha.... yeah I'm sure you need us to help you solidify your 8th place.

49 wins is the magic number, 48 if we beat the Hornets.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

No tv = No Point :|


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sucks it won't be on tv but the Clippers should win.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

If you have NBA League Pass... It should be on NBA5


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I wonder if the Hornets will use last time's complete shutdown to get themselves geared up....


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i dont mind if we lose this one.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

joser said:


> i dont mind if we lose this one.


Why? We should beat the Hornets especially the way they have played since the all star break. The Hornets have lost 10 out of 12 and are fading badly in the playoff race. Clips will win by 6.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers lost. Hope they can bounce back next game.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh well, at least this loss came to a team that I don't hate...I've felt sort of sorry for the Hornets lately, actually. I hope they can pull it together and finish the season strong. 

Otherwise, I hope the Clippers can also pull it together and finish the season strong as well.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im glad i didnt watch this ****in ggame :curse: 

and yeah, atleast it didnt come to a team i hate

haha


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Its all part of Dunleavy's plan....drop down to the 6th seed without making it too obvious. :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Its all part of Dunleavy's plan....drop down to the 6th seed without making it too obvious. "



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Why? We should beat the Hornets especially the way they have played since the all star break. The Hornets have lost 10 out of 12 and are fading badly in the playoff race. Clips will win by 6.


i dont mind if we lose this one because i want the hornets to catch up to the lakers, evil i know. i believe this would be a start of a better clipper franchise and more. i want the media to hype the clippers and carry on. i want laker fans to be stirred up by a "new team" in la. basically, it would be nice to see the lakers pist off and maybe create some rivalry, more money, and a much exciting LA. lol


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

disappointing loss


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I always find it odd when a team loses yet shoots better. Terrible loss, as the Hornets are a sinking ship right now. As I couldn't see the game, I am not sure if fatigue was the problem as fatigue ususally results in bad shooting.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

im surprised some ppl actually wanted the hornets to win this one. guess taht loser mentality still stuck with them after all those years.

take your pick, do you want to keep taking disappointing losses until we drop to 6th seed, or do u want to go for 50 and get the 5th seed? i for one, dont think we can win a playoff round watever seed we get if we continue to get embarassed like this. hornets ****ing suck alrite? u let rasual butler dominate, wat does that say about our effort going down the stretch? ****ing pathetic


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> im surprised some ppl actually wanted the hornets to win this one. guess taht loser mentality still stuck with them after all those years.
> 
> take your pick, do you want to keep taking disappointing losses until we drop to 6th seed, or do u want to go for 50 and get the 5th seed? i for one, dont think we can win a playoff round watever seed we get if we continue to get embarassed like this. hornets ****ing suck alrite? u let rasual butler dominate, wat does that say about our effort going down the stretch? ****ing pathetic



Well if the Hornets suck they didn't suck tonight alrite?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

gagag yeah the Hornets do suck hahaha


it always amazes me when players just go off on us hahahha like Rasual Butler had 30 some**** 


hahahaha


knowing the Clippers luck


next thing you know proibably next game J. Tsakalidis will score 50 points hahahhaa


man we better win the next game atleast its on T.V :banana: :banana: :banana: 

hey guys for those who saw the game, how did Corey look???i saw some highlights and he 

seemed to be knocking down the 3 cleanly not usually rattling it hahahah is his free throw touch

back??? on fast break did he take it to the hook like he should????

what i think of Corey, if he shoots such a high percentage from the line, he should be able 

to knock down the Mid range J with ease!!!!!!

:curse: :curse: :curse: 


why dont they!!!! hopefully he doesnt get too comfortable shooting cuz thatsnot what we need him 

for hahah


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

seriously if mike dunleavy decides to tank games now to get 6th seed, he should announce it to the world so we dont get disappointed when the team has a piss-poor performance like this one.

nice job clips for making rasual butler look like an nba player worth mentioning. ****ing morons


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

The Hornets shot 12-21 (57.1) from three while the Clippers went 7-20 (35)... I don't think it was just the Hornet's hot shooting the Clips always have problems defending the three. Clippers turnovers 19 to the Hornet's 11 might have been a factor too. Bottom line, this was not a game the Clippers should have lost.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> take your pick, do you want to keep taking disappointing losses until we drop to 6th seed, or do u want to go for 50 and get the 5th seed? i for one, dont think we can win a playoff round watever seed we get if we continue to get embarassed like this. hornets ****ing suck alrite? u let rasual butler dominate, wat does that say about our effort going down the stretch? ****ing pathetic


Exactly! If they're at this level for the playoffs, it doesn't matter what team they play, they won't win. I'll be sorely disappointed if the Clips don't hit 50, there's no excuse. A playoff bound team shouldn't be losing to subpar teams on 8 game losing streaks.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hornets were out for blood tonight.

There's not much more we can say.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I never understand fans who turn on their team when they have a bad game and call them morons. Everybody has bad games, and this is when they need their fans the most.

Anyway, anybody who has been a Clipper fan for more than two years should be used to bad games.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha, I'm not pissed that we lose, I'm not getting paid the millions to win and lose games. :biggrin:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

squeemu said:


> I never understand fans who turn on their team when they have a bad game and call them morons. Everybody has bad games, and this is when they need their fans the most.
> 
> Anyway, anybody who has been a Clipper fan for more than two years should be used to bad games.


That's not necessarily a good thing. Instead of accepting mediocrity or making excuses for every loss, the fans need to tell it like it is and demand better. Fans aren't going to be of much help if they no longer care about losses. Not to say this is always the case by any means. There's nothing wrong with pushing someone to step it up. Sure everyone has bad games, but there comes a point to say enoughs enough it's time to win. :banana: :clap: 



:cheers:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

cadarn said:


> There's nothing wrong with pushing someone to step it up. Sure everyone has bad games, but there comes a point to say enoughs enough it's time to win. :banana: :clap:


the martian agress with me:
The Clippers have to get tougher for the playoffs. That was point guard Sam Cassell's message to teammates after Tuesday's 120-108 loss to the New Orleans Hornets.
"To win in this league, you've got to bring it every night, I don't care who you're playing," said Cassell, who had 13 points and 11 assists.




Interesting:
Hornet forward Rasual Butler, who scored a career-high 32 points, visited the Clipper locker room after the game to apologize for his three-point basket in the closing seconds that angered the Clippers.

"He came in and showed class," Maggette said. "He went in and spoke to Coach first, and then he came in here and talked to all of us."

la times


----------

